# Gemini Duo vs. Gloworm X2



## Sevenz (Jul 17, 2009)

Very interested in picking up one of these for use on my helmet...Love how low profile both of these lights are...I plan on using one of my old original MS on the bars...can anyone comment on which of these lights they prefer and why??? Kinda leaning toward the Gemini just because I'm not really sure about the remote on/off switch but I'm very interested in everyone thoughts...Thanks in advance...


----------



## jcolby (Dec 11, 2011)

Gemini makes great lights and while I do not own the Duo I have used the Gemini Titan which I believe uses a similar helmet mount. I own the Gloworm X2 and I can tell you the helmet mount is great. It sits much lower than the way the titan mounted. I have been using the X2 for a couple of months now and the remote switch is great. I didn't like the idea of it but now that I am using it I can tell you it is the way to go. I mounted the switch on the side of the helmet just above my right ear and it is quite handy.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

At first I didn't like the thought of having a remote switch mounted on my helmet either, but I figure that it would be easier to mount a switch low, instead of having to reach up on the top of my helmet and find the switch on the back of a light. Although I have never owned a light with a switch on the back, I can imagine that having a separate switch mounted at a lower an easier access would be nice.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

I received both the GW X2 v2 and DUO last night. Just shining it around in the back yard I have to say the X2 seems to be the better light. Brighter with a wide enough flood and more punch down the line. It's not a pure spot though. The beam pattern of both lights are more what I was looking for (not dedicated flood or spot) since I prefer just one helmet light. I wanted the DUO rather because I think the X2 has a convoluted programming function that I really do not like or would use much. The DUO is also smaller and less of a hassle to move from helmet to handlebar, but I think I'm going to go with the X2. The DUO is a very worthy alternative at a better price though. I wish I could keep both, but I already have an Olympia too (which I think I will sell). I'll make up my mind soon, but at this point I'm leaning towards the X2.


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice write up "blackbean"... Being as you have both the Duo and X2 at your disposal. Whats the chances of taking / posting some side by side beam shots for us ???


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Thx. I will see if I can take some shots tonight. I'm really not a camera guy. But as long as it's apples to apples, you can make a fair comparison. You can't go wrong with either of these lights if you want one light that does it all. I think these dual XML's makes flood ligths unncessary. I can see some people wanting a bit more spot, but this is good enough for me. That being said, I don't think the best spot in the world is going to give you enough comfort when bombing down a road at 40 mph at night. I just prefer the convenience of 1 light. Less hassle. Enough gear to think of already when riding in colder weather. Will check in tomorrow with pics hopefully.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

blackbean said:


> Thx. I will see if I can take some shots tonight. I'm really not a camera guy. But as long as it's apples to apples, you can make a fair comparison. You can't go wrong with either of these lights if you want one light that does it all. I think these dual XML's makes flood ligths unncessary. I can see some people wanting a bit more spot, but this is good enough for me. That being said, I don't think the best spot in the world is going to give you enough comfort when bombing down a road at 40 mph at night. * I just prefer the convenience of 1 light. Less hassle*. Enough gear to think of already when riding in colder weather. Will check in tomorrow with pics hopefully.


*
"Bean" 1 light equals disaster when it goes out and it will all do eventually. Make sure you have a backup K *


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Raku, thx for the reminder. I normally ride in a group. But I should remember that when I go out by myself. I have 2 NiteRider cordless lights (the Minewt 250 and 600) which are ez enough to put on the handlebar. Thx for the concern and the reminder!


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

The MiNewt 600 on the bars compliments a Duo on the helmet quite well. Duo overwhelms it but the MiNewt has just enough to add some contrast (shadows) to not completely wash the trail details out. I usually carry an extra 600 in the camelbak just in case. A buddy had his Seca 1700 battery prematurally fail the other night. Slapped the extra MiNewt 600 on the bars and he was good to go for another 1.5 hours (with Seca ran on low).


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

well i was just in your position.. Went for the x2 for 2 reasons... First is the remote switch.. With the remote i knew i wouldn't accidentally adjust the light head every time i wanted to switch light level.. I have the switch on my helmet-- right on the corner of the visor-- super easy to find... 2nd reason was i liked the lower profile the x2 offers on the helmet vs the duo.. I liked the adjustment of light levels way more on the duo-- but whatever--I set my x2 on trail and i have low medium and high-- good enough for me..


----------



## Sevenz (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies...Going to go with the X2! Will report back when I have a few rides under it...


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

SB Trails said:


> well i was just in your position.. Went for the x2 for 2 reasons... First is the remote switch.. With the remote i knew i wouldn't accidentally adjust the light head every time i wanted to switch light level.. I have the switch on my helmet-- right on the corner of the visor-- super easy to find... 2nd reason was i liked the lower profile the x2 offers on the helmet vs the duo.. I liked the adjustment of light levels way more on the duo-- but whatever--I set my x2 on trail and i have low medium and high-- good enough for me..


 :thumbsup:

The X2 is a sweet light. I really wanted to prefer the DUO. The only other thing I have to consider is that the DUO can run 3 hours on high with the 4-cell Gemini battery. It seems like the X2 only runs 2:15 on the 4-cell (GW) battery.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

blackbean said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> The X2 is a sweet light. I really wanted to prefer the DUO. The only other thing I have to consider is that the DUO can run 3 hours on high with the 4-cell Gemini battery. It seems like the X2 only runs 2:15 on the 4-cell (GW) battery.


Hey Blackbean.......interesting conversation going on here :thumbsup:

Just wondering if you have taken the runtime off the website or some other source, or have actually run it down. We've never had a battery run less than 2.5 hours (quoted on site) and most get 3 hours (We have understated the runtime to ensure our customers get at least what they paid for - same goes for lumens).

Also same question of the Gemini? Just curious...... 

Glad you like the product...

Cheers!

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Blackbean.......interesting conversation going on here :thumbsup:
> 
> Just wondering if you have taken the runtime off the website or some other source, or have actually run it down. We've never had a battery run less than 2.5 hours (quoted on site) and most get 3 hours (We have understated the runtime to ensure our customers get at least what they paid for - same goes for lumens).
> 
> ...


Hi guys. Sorry, I misquoted . I thought I saw 2:15, but it was 2.5 (2:30). Hopefully it's closer to 3 hours at full power. I can't wait to take these lights out on the trail.

I will do a few trail and road rides this weekend (starting tomorrow - Thxgiving here in the good old US) and see if I can come to a final decision.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

> Also same question of the Gemini? Just curious......
> 
> Glad you like the product...


As for the Gemini, I'm just going on what they state on their website for the DUO with 4-cell battery (3 hours at full power). It's been crazy at work and I've not had time to get some real riding time in this past week.

I really LOVE the X2. As I said, I wanted to go with the DUO (which is a phenomenal product by itself), but as far as the actual output, beam pattern, etc. is concerned, I'm leaning towards the X2. This is the first time ever that I've compared 2 lights and it was this hard to choose. When I got the Olympia, it blew everything away I had before. Even my 856b which is a very capable light. But the DUO and X2 blows the Olympia away by so much that I'm getting rid of it.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

They blow the Olympia away? Is it an old model or something? I just got a DUO, Xera and Olympia. The Olympia is much more powerfull, wider and is the best handlebar light I've ever seen. I even used it solo once on the helmet and it was great. The Duo is nice but pales in comparison. Interesting.


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

balckbean. Are you still planning on posting some comparison shost for us ? We sure would like to see some !!!


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

TCW said:


> They blow the Olympia away? Is it an old model or something? I just got a DUO, Xera and Olympia. The Olympia is much more powerfull, wider and is the best handlebar light I've ever seen. I even used it solo once on the helmet and it was great. The Duo is nice but pales in comparison. Interesting.


The Olympia I have is the model with the U2 emitters. But even at that, not a huge difference between 1700 (T6 emitters) or 1800 lumens.

The Olympia produces more lumens and has a wider flood than the DUO or X2. But it completely lack throw. So as a do-it-all light, the Olympia falls short. And that's why IMO the DUO and X2 outperforms the Olympia by far. The extra amount of flood the Olympia provides is not a plus for me since I think the DUO and X2 provides more than enough flood. So getting more than what you consider to be enough really provides no additional benefit. It' like having to eat after you've had your fill. I also perceive the DUO and X2 to be brighter. And I think that might just be due to the nature of flood lights like the Olympia to be more diffuse and appear dimmer. I sold my Olympia last night.

OK, I got completely off track now. This is about the DUO vs X2. I had some friends compare the two last night. All of them thought the X2 is handsdown a brighter light with more spread and throw than the DUO.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

mdemm said:


> balckbean. Are you still planning on posting some comparison shost for us ? We sure would like to see some !!!


My girlfriend's daughter is a photographer and I'll have her take some proper shots tonight (I'll get all the camera setup details). I will upload and post tonight or tomorrow morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

We took the photo's of the beam patterns of the X2 and DUO tonight. Waiting to upload them and get the camera config details. We changed the settings between the 2 sets of photos we took (one set with the lights pointed straight at my garage with the door open) and one on the side of the house into the back yard). I will give more details when I upload them tonight or tomorrow. The DUO seems to be more of a spot and the X2 more of a flood (I have the standard with one spot and one flood lens). But the X2 still seems to outshine and out throw the DUO. The DUO appears to be more of a spot based on the narrower beam (less flood), not on out throwing the X2 (because it does not I think).

We also took some photo's to compare the light heads themselves. The DUO clearly is the smaller and more compact light. And it truly looks like Wall-E, much more so than the X2.


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

Blackbean, like others here I am more than eager to learn from your photos and feedback. I am sitting on the fence eager to pull the trigger on one of these lights,so please post those photos asap and any other feedback possible. I would like to place an order Friday with hopes of having a light by Wednesday to break it in. Thanks


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

I have the photo's downloaded on my laptop finally, but I do not have the camera setup info. Heading out for a ride and will post tonight. Pedalfast, you can't go wrong with either of these lights. The X2 I think is definitely a bit better than the DUO at a little higher cost. Gotta run, talk later. Sorry this is taking so long guys, but it's just busy over Thxgiving weekend.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Good info blackbean. I totally get what you're saying about perception and the Olympia's large flood pattern. I might have to get an X2 lighthead at some point but the compactness of the Duo is great. Likely, I'll be getting an Olympia for Christmas, for the bars as I'm running the Duo on the helmet. 

All the configurations I've tried so far the Olympia/Xera is my favorite. I'll have to give the Olympia/Duo another try. An Olympia/X2 with dual spot might hit that magic sweet spot. Hmmmm, money.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Trying to organize the beamshots and will be uploading some soon. It's going to be messy but I hope it will be usefull to some of you.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Beam shots coming.....might get interrupted by brunch. Here are the camera and settings:

Camera uses: Cannon Rebel T2i.
All of the photos in front of the garage were shot with 1/60 at f2.8, ISO 800. 
The photos on the side of the house were shot at 1/20 at f2.8, ISO 800.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

OK, I need to figure out how to upload shots. Insert link and 'image' requires an http address. The stuff is on my HDD. Coming soon.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

*DUO and X2 beamshots*

OK, here goes.

Two beam shots of each light. One each from in front of my garage (two-car garage so it gives you an indication of the light spread) mounted on the handlebar, aobut 10 feet from the door of the garage. First the X2, then the DUO.

2nd batch of shots taken from the side of our house (distance between house and trees on the right are about 10-12 feet). First the X2, then the DUO.

The last photo is of the 2 light heads.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

The photo's does not do the lights justice IMO. Also, the difference between the 2 lights seems marginal from this. And maybe why I struggled to decide which one is better. But actually comparing the two for a while, I still think I'm going with the X2. You decide...


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for posting those shots and the feedback. I think it's time to fish or cut bait. I plan to pick one of these and order today.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Both look good but the X2 looks a little better. Still close. The X2 looks like it has a slightly higher color temp; might actually work better with the other Gemini lights (Olympia/Xera). From these shots an X2 (bars) and Xera on the helmet might make for a really nice combo. Thanks for the shots.


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pictures blackbean !!! Based on what I can tell, picture wise. The X2 seems like it has a slight edge over the Duo with a broader beam and longer throw. Maybe this due to the larger optics / size of the X2 ??? If you have anymore photos ? Please share them.. Thanks again.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

I would like to take more shots so that they better represent what I actually see. Or use the mtbr settings. Like I said, u cant go wrong with either. I prefer the beam pattern of the X2 though and return the DUO. i had trouble with the velcro pad for the remote switch and not impressed by it. Also think the velcro for the helmet mount sucks. The straps on the helmet mount for the NR Minewt is how it should be done. Velcro sucks. I will post photos of the NR mount. I love the remote switch though. I will also try the X2 with dual spot lenses (the standard is flood/spot). If I get more throw at the expense of a bit of flood I'll be OK with that. Even the DUO has enough flood. I guess I'll try the X1 for pure road riding, but I am very pleased with the X2 as far as spread/flood and reach/spot goes. Good on the road and great on the trails. I would definitely recommend either of these lights above a pure flood light.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

blackbean said:


> I would like to take more shots so that they better represent what I actually see. Or use the mtbr settings. Like I said, u cant go wrong with either. I prefer the beam pattern of the X2 though and return the DUO. i had trouble with the velcro pad for the remote switch and not impressed by it. Also think the velcro for the helmet mount sucks. The straps on the helmet mount for the NR Minewt is how it should be done. Velcro sucks. I will post photos of the NR mount. I love the remote switch though. I will also try the X2 with dual spot lenses (the standard is flood/spot). If I get more throw at the expense of a bit of flood I'll be OK with that. Even the DUO has enough flood. I guess I'll try the X1 for pure road riding, but I am very pleased with the X2 as far as spread/flood and reach/spot goes. Good on the road and great on the trails. I would definitely recommend either of these lights above a pure flood light.


Hey Blackbean,

The old velcro was a bit of a shocker, we will admit that. The new X2s and X1s have much improved remote button velcro and better velcro for the helmet mount. The helmet mount velcro has a small buckle to enable easier tightening of the strap.

You'll notice a big difference when you put the other spot optic in the unit, about 10-15% more throw and only slightly tighter beam - I think you'll like it.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## sillywantos (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice comparison. This is great info to have. I'm reading lots of reviews before buying my first light set (handle bar and helmet).


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Well if the helmet Velcro is anything like mine--then it wont work.. There is no reversed end piece.. So you go through the buckle--and when you try to secure the Velcro back on itself---it wont stick.. You end up with either soft to soft or hard to hard.. Just a heads up.


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> You'll notice a big difference when you put the other spot optic in the unit, about 10-15% more throw and only slightly tighter beam - I think you'll like it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


How does the beam of the X1 compare to the X2 with 2 spot optics?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Brooks04 said:


> How does the beam of the X1 compare to the X2 with 2 spot optics?


Not wanting to hijack the thread, but the X1 has a higher lux measurement at the centre of the beam than the X2 (spot/spot). It also throws a bit further. But with this you get a narrow beam and not a lot of peripheral. Its like a mini spot light :thumbsup:

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

Hmm, the second set of pictures on the side of the house look like the DUO has more throw. The fence, tree and bushes appear to be illuminated more in the DUO picture.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Blackbean,
> 
> The old velcro was a bit of a shocker, we will admit that.


I was more shocked when my kit didn't include Velcro for a helmet mount. :nono:


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

blackbean said:


> I think the velcro for the helmet mount sucks. The straps on the helmet mount for the NR Minewt is how it should be done. Velcro sucks. I will post photos of the NR mount.


Very interesting reading your comments on the NR helmet mounts... I checked out the Minewt mounts earlier. Really like there quick disconnect feature / look like they are up there quality wise. Wonder if these could be adapted for use on the Duo or ???


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

jhymel said:


> Hmm, the second set of pictures on the side of the house look like the DUO has more throw. The fence, tree and bushes appear to be illuminated more in the DUO picture.


I have to agree with you, even on the first shot the far wall appears to be even, but the garage floor is lit up more with the duo. However you can put the optional lens on the X2 for more throw.


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

Gloworm, your ad for the X2 right here on mtbr has the X2 priced at $209, but a click on the ad goes to your website and there it is $219. What is up with that?


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Blackbean,
> 
> The old velcro was a bit of a shocker, we will admit that. The new X2s and X1s have much improved remote button velcro and better velcro for the helmet mount. The helmet mount velcro has a small buckle to enable easier tightening of the strap.
> 
> ...


I just go my light a week ago (thanks to Jim from Action-LED I received it within 3 days of ordering it!) and it has no buckle? I will post pictures of the Minewt helmet mount later this week. I find it works really well and is easy to mount or remove.

Regardless, you guys produced a phenomenally good light in the X2!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Pedalfast said:


> Gloworm, your ad for the X2 right here on mtbr has the X2 priced at $209, but a click on the ad goes to your website and there it is $219. What is up with that?


Hi Pedalfast, Unfortunately the advert had not been changed at the start of the season when the price changed. For this I apologise.

I have PM'd you.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Interesting - I had always imagined the two to be much closer in size.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

blackbean said:


> I just go my light a week ago (thanks to Jim from Action-LED I received it within 3 days of ordering it!) and it has no buckle?


I had a similar experience with Action LED, but it seems as if the QC department is missing the mark on ensuring that all items are included in the kit.


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

I just ordered my X2 today, jim said he was waiting on another shipment of inventory, perhaps the improvements mentioned are so new that they are just being released.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello, 

Our previous batch of velcro did not have a buckle. Propably you got one of them from Action Leds. 

@Jonshonda
We apologize for this inconvenience. I think you already have a velcro there. One think we are sure about, is that our QC and manufacturing process is pretty tight and standard. It happens in house and it is controlled by Vaggelis, no OEM here. It may happen than one velcro will not be included. It is a human mistake which we are here to correct.

Cheers, 
Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

jhymel said:


> Hmm, the second set of pictures on the side of the house look like the DUO has more throw. The fence, tree and bushes appear to be illuminated more in the DUO picture.


I thought the opposite - if you look just above the fence you can see additional detail in the first picture (the X2 one). There are trees you can see just above the fence in the X2 shot that you simply can't see at all in the Duo picture.

The Duo does appear to have less flood but also less throw. It appears to light up a smaller area, with less intensity.


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

neninja said:


> I thought the opposite - if you look just above the fence you can see additional detail in the first picture (the X2 one). There are trees you can see just above the fence in the X2 shot that you simply can't see at all in the Duo picture.


That's funny. I see just the opposite. I can definitely make out more tree/bush details on the second picture.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Blackbean...was the camera on manual settings so the aperture, "shutter speed" and ISO remained the same for all photos? 

If the camera was on automatic or program settings, it would have adjusted each photo to be properly lit and made the comparison shots worthless.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

gmcttr said:


> Blackbean...was the camera on manual settings so the aperture, "shutter speed" and ISO remained the same for all photos?
> 
> If the camera was on automatic or program settings, it would have adjusted each photo to be properly lit and made the comparison shots worthless.


Just confirmed that the camera was in manual mode.


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

Well blackbean's feeling that the Gloworm X2 had more power than the Duo has been backed up in the MTBR light shootout test results.

The X2's integrating sphere result has just been added and it was 1148 lumens in trail mode so pretty much exactly what Gloworm claim (with a little more in reserve in Bush mode too  )


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

What is weird thought is that how close the lumen count came in between the DUO and the X2. I would have thought the X2 had about 200 lumens more. But then again, I also thought the X2 outshined the Olympia, and the Olympia has about 300 more lumens. I guess optics and beam patterns makes a big difference.

Initially I disliked the X2 a bit due to the bad velcro strap for the helmet mount, as well as the remote switch (more the clunky wire - it's pretty rigid). Now that I have a better velcro strap and find the remote switch very user-friendly, I like the light even more. I like being able to mount it low on the front of the helmet too.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

blackbean said:


> *What is weird thought is that how close the lumen count came in between the DUO and the X2. I would have thought the X2 had about 200 lumens more. * But then again, I also thought the X2 outshined the Olympia, and the Olympia has about 300 more lumens. I guess optics and beam patterns makes a big difference.
> 
> Initially I disliked the X2 a bit due to the bad velcro strap for the helmet mount, as well as the remote switch (more the clunky wire - it's pretty rigid). Now that I have a better velcro strap and find the remote switch very user-friendly, I like the light even more. I like being able to mount it low on the front of the helmet too.


Once again, it's not just the lumen output that matters it's how those lumen are being used. Future versions of the X2 will likely be brighter if they switch to U3 bin emitters and get around to offering a tighter spot optic.

The Gemini Olympia is indeed bright but tighter optics would make it more useful and appear more bright. If the Olympia used the same reflector set-up as the tri-clones I think it would have more useful throw.


----------



## runpeterson (Dec 7, 2012)

blackbean said:


> trying to organize the beamshots and will be uploading some soon. It's going to be messy but i hope it will be usefull to some of you.


+100


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

In case you guys are interested, I've developed alternative optics for the Duo. They definately get rid of the ugly artifacts and tighten up the beam considerably. You can see beam pics for the OEM, custom optics plus my MCE P60 and my 3up XPG Carlco narrow optic. If there is enough interest (say 10 people?) I could do a run of optics.

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/gemini-duo-you-like-pattern-want-more-spot-830878.html


----------

